# Recoil on a Rem 700 Mountain



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with the recoil from this gun? 
I got one as a wedding present, calibered in 30-06, and am currently in the process of buying a scope for it so I havent been able to shoot it yet.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have one in a 270 win, and the recoil is substantially more than the standard rifle, as with any light rifle, but not too much to handle. Still doesn't kick as hard as my 300 win, which isn't too bad in my book.

Make sure it fits you well, and put a decent recoil pad on it.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Finally got some optics, so I went out tonight and shot the gun. It was not bad at all (the recoil). I thought with the light gun it would be bad, but its just fine :thumb:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Glad to hear it. Have fun with it.


----------

